# Anyone use the Cashel foam "tush cushion"?



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 16, 2014)

I just ordered one to hopefully alleviate my, ahem, "saddle sores", lol. Anyone use this? My problem is that I slide around on my saddle too much which causes friction from the vigorous pacing my horse does!!! :shock::lol:


----------



## brandilion (Aug 23, 2010)

I have one. I liked it until I tried a real sheepskin. Oh so much better! The Tush Cushion has a tendency to hold in heat. Sometimes my *ahem* under parts got toooo hot! I really didn't think the sheepskin would be enough padding and I was really concerned about it getting too hot in the summer. (Summer temps in my area are typically 90-100). Wrong! It's warm in the winter, cool in the summer & is enough padding to make my one UNCOMFORTABLE saddle comfortable enough for 8-10 hour rides. But the cushion was definitely better than nothing! I'd definitely get a real sheepskin pad when you can. It's a million times better! I have one for each of my 2 saddles. The older one is shaped about like the Cashel one, with attached strings to tie it on. The new one, while lots more cushy, is much larger and goes up over the cantle & over the pommel with a cutout for the horn. I just wish it was smaller, but had a hard time finding one, so I took what I could find. When you get one, make sure it's true sheepskin. It should have the hide of the sheep attached. (In other words, the sheep gave it's life for the wool!)
This is the newer one:
http://www.amazon.com/Sheepskin-Sav...6849436&sr=8-12&keywords=sheepskin+saddle+pad
The older one is more like this:
Amazon.com : Sheepskin Saddle Comforter (Regular Size for Western Saddle) : Horse Saddle Pads : Sports & Outdoors


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I only know people who are ill and have lost too much weight that use them. They claim they work well.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

I don't have the actual cashel brand. This is like what I have: Western Tack Saddle Cushion Seat Saver Cordura Fleece New | eBay

I don't know if it is that brand but it is very similar looking. I love it. When I first started riding 8 years ago, I know I didn't have a very good seat. My tailbone would rub raw on the back of the saddle, partly from the seam in my jeans. Anyway, the cushion helped a lot and I've used it ever since.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Monkey (Dec 26, 2013)

brandilion said:


> I have one. I liked it until I tried a real sheepskin. Oh so much better! The Tush Cushion has a tendency to hold in heat. Sometimes my *ahem* under parts got toooo hot! I really didn't think the sheepskin would be enough padding and I was really concerned about it getting too hot in the summer. (Summer temps in my area are typically 90-100). Wrong! It's warm in the winter, cool in the summer & is enough padding to make my one UNCOMFORTABLE saddle comfortable enough for 8-10 hour rides. But the cushion was definitely better than nothing! I'd definitely get a real sheepskin pad when you can. It's a million times better! I have one for each of my 2 saddles. The older one is shaped about like the Cashel one, with attached strings to tie it on. The new one, while lots more cushy, is much larger and goes up over the cantle & over the pommel with a cutout for the horn. I just wish it was smaller, but had a hard time finding one, so I took what I could find. When you get one, make sure it's true sheepskin. It should have the hide of the sheep attached. (In other words, the sheep gave it's life for the wool!)
> This is the newer one:
> http://www.amazon.com/Sheepskin-Sav...6849436&sr=8-12&keywords=sheepskin+saddle+pad
> The older one is more like this:
> Amazon.com : Sheepskin Saddle Comforter (Regular Size for Western Saddle) : Horse Saddle Pads : Sports & Outdoors


I've been looking for a seat saver and was wondering about the difference between the foam ones and the real sheepskin ones, thanks for the info! Do you find that the seams or stitching on the underside of the sheepskin covers rub or otherwise damage the leather on your saddle?


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Monkey said:


> Do you find that the seams or stitching on the underside of the sheepskin covers rub or otherwise damage the leather on your saddle?


I have ridden literally thousands of miles with a sheepskin cover on my saddle and the leather still looks brand new. I do make sure to dry the saddle thoroughly and condition the leather if we have been caught in the rain (def the one downside to a sheepskin cover.. it turns into a sponge when wet). 

I have to say I was skeptical about the seams rubbing ME when the saddle cover first arrived, but that has never been an issue either.


----------



## Monkey (Dec 26, 2013)

Thanks phantomhorse; that's reassuring! Do you buy any particular brand of cover?


----------



## bbsmfg3 (Aug 12, 2010)

Real sheepskins my vote.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Monkey said:


> Thanks phantomhorse; that's reassuring! Do you buy any particular brand of cover?


I have a JMS brand one on my Torsion saddle and a Shear Comfort brand one on my Free n Easy saddle.


----------



## ahop (Feb 7, 2011)

I have used both the cashel and sheepskin. Both work, but I prefer the sheepskin. I used my first sheepskin for appox. 5 years and then had to replace it. Simply put they make riding enjoyable. When I was young I could ride all day with no problems. Now that I am older and have a bit more padding it really hurts (that just doesn't make sense does it?):-( I finally went to the next level and actually purchased a custom Tucker saddle. Now that is to die for


----------



## brandilion (Aug 23, 2010)

I have never had any problems with the seams rubbing the leather. They're very smooth.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 16, 2014)

ahop said:


> I have used both the cashel and sheepskin. Both work, but I prefer the sheepskin. I used my first sheepskin for appox. 5 years and then had to replace it. Simply put they make riding enjoyable. When I was young I could ride all day with no problems. Now that I am older and have a bit more padding it really hurts (that just doesn't make sense does it?):-( I finally went to the next level and actually purchased a custom Tucker saddle. Now that is to die for


LOL... my "problem" is that I'm slender and don't have much padding. I end up "swishing" in a back and forth motion which is really rough on my tender parts. :lol: So I'm hoping this thing will not only give me padding but help anchor me down! :wink:


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

GeorgiaGirl said:


> I just ordered one to hopefully alleviate my, ahem, "saddle sores", lol. Anyone use this? My problem is that I slide around on my saddle too much which causes friction from the vigorous pacing my horse does!!! :shock::lol:


I fell last week and fractured my tail bone. I wish I had one glued to my jeans.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Personally, I'm happy with a Slick Hard Seat. But I have a friend that brings one with him when he comes and rides my horses. He swears by it.


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

I am slowly, slowly healing from a fractured tailbone that occurred two weeks ago, but started back riding (with pain) on Saturday. I am open to a little discreet help and wondered if this may be beneficial for me as well. Who knew a little bone could cause so much discomfort.

Thanks !


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

I think that is the brand that was suggested to me... I was having major tearing/chaffing in that rather sensitive area after a long trail ride. After buying it.... well it is great! I can now even wear jeans again, even jeans with a seam there. I will still be slightly sore with the jeans but NOT AT ALL LIKE BEFORE!!!!

Rhonda


----------



## lvmyhorses (Dec 18, 2012)

if you can afford it get the merino sheep skin,,, I've used regular sheep skin and also Cashel pads and I've found the merino sheep skin for the tush/saddle is so much better. As far as the merino absorbing rain water I take along on my trail rides a saddle cover (covers just the pompel, seat and cantle) for that problem solution is fixed. Also one other option is buy some padded undies for long rides. I was having the same problem with my senitive spots and purchase a few pairs that are padded in that area. They make them full panties, briefs and bikini style. I got mine online at LongRider's I believe or goggle. They aren't cheap, but well worth it.


----------

